# Dream bikes



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

If you could have any bike, what would it be and why? Pics would be cool too, sorry if this has been posted before, the server wouldn't let me search.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

a 1999 specialized rock hopper with 20,000 mershas working away on the insentric beam of mortality with the perfection of sex and greed


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

oh this beauty, but it is all scratched up now


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

There ya go


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

just down right cool


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

these two bikes, because i love the way they ride in every way. i don't have pics of mine, but they seem to look the same...


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

the 2006 cannondale gracia marzocchi version
cant get a pic


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i'm getting it.... and everyone knows what it is.........


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

an rmx would be delightful


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

This is my dream frame right now.


The riding here does not yet justify having it,but I can still dream....


----------



## IBinJammin (Oct 31, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> oh this beauty, but it is all scratched up now


i agree... my money is being saved for just that


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I can't see it getting anymore perfect besides maybe... Ti coil, hadley/729s / deemaxes, fox40... but of course I'm too cheap because I love it as is. 









And my beloved...(still missing..  )


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

that Gracia looks so good, but i want a demo 9


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Cause I'm such a Foes whore...


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I can't see it getting anymore perfect besides maybe... Ti coil, hadley/729s / deemaxes, fox40... but of course I'm too cheap because I love it as is.


jezus tony, trim that post and get those bars/stem under control. looks like a cross between a dh bike, trials bike and a xc rig.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> jezus tony, trim that post and get those bars/stem under control. looks like a cross between a dh bike, trials bike and a xc rig.


 I took the pictures right after I put it together. Don't worry, its a good 4-5" shorter now.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I took the pictures right after I put it together. Don't worry, its a good 4-5" shorter now.


yeah, im just bustin on ya


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> yeah, im just bustin on ya


 Oh trust me, I hear it all the time. Along with "why the hell do you have a road saddle on there?"


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Oh trust me, I hear it all the time. Along with "why the hell do you have a road saddle on there?"


roadie saddles are awsome!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> ....... Don't worry, its a good 4-5" shorter now.....


i don't know if i believe that, your old bike also had a 2 foot tall seatpost.....


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

R9 baby

and 








Turner DHR(which i happen to be building one this winter!)


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i don't know if i believe that, your old bike also had a 2 foot tall seatpost.....


Hey, some of us are just big people! Gotta get proper leg extension you know...


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i don't know if i believe that, your old bike also had a 2 foot tall seatpost.....


excellent detective work WCH .... Tony? what do you have to say for yourself


----------



## Mr 9point5 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Living the dream.*


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> excellent detective work WCH .... Tony? what do you have to say for yourself


 The seatpost was from my AC that was used for XC.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

Mr 9point5 said:


>


sweet, what kind of fork is that ?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

M1_joel said:


> sweet, what kind of fork is that ?


its s Marzocchi Super Monster T .... I believe 12" of travel


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

Does anyone know how much the Garcia models will run?


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

this pretty much sums up my responce, give me about 4 weeks to make it a reality. and the Gracia's have 10" of rear wheel travel...


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

BJ- said:


> this pretty much sums up my responce, give me about 4 weeks to make it a reality. and the Gracia's have 10" of rear wheel travel...


Ill take that, just with a DHX Air and S.I.C. Bar/integrated stem...


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

redbull said:


> Ill take that, just with a DHX Air and S.I.C. Bar/integrated stem...


you read my mind kiddo...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Ill take that, just with a DHX Air...


Mine would be that +
Everything black boxed
Shock done by push with remote resi
X.0 trigger shifter
Juicy 7 carbons
Thomson boxxer stem instead of sic
Low rise ea70 instead of sic
Thomson I-beam post
UST 2.5 minions in the new compound
Stans set up

Sexual


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm pretty happy with the two on top of my car.
Plus now I'm all ready for Halloween with their colors.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

Konabiker said:


> Mine would be that +
> Everything black boxed
> Shock done by push with remote resi
> X.0 trigger shifter
> ...


well if were getting technical, then what you said, but Holzfeller Cranks, Pedals & Bars, Boxguide II, Gustav's and Michelin DH Comp 32's...

and Twisted, i offically hate you 1000x more than i did yesterday. that shiats intense. how does that orange beast ride...


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

BJ- said:


> well if were getting technical, then what you said, but Holzfeller Cranks, Pedals & Bars, Boxguide II, Gustav's and Michelin DH Comp 32's...
> 
> and Twisted, i offically hate you 1000x more than i did yesterday. that shiats intense. how does that orange beast ride...


It's the ripper! Short, sub 16" chain stays. Super low stand over. Super stiff, no flex.
We run real high air pressure in the rear shock, so it rides real quick and agile like a hardtail. The 4" travel is there for when you really need it. The Fox 36 is set to 4" to match the rear. For more trail type stuff you can run less shock pressure and raise the travel up a bit in the front.

This is the bike for slope-style contests at Whistler.

Did you see the 36lb DH bike I posted in the other thread?


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> It's the ripper! Short, sub 16" chain stays. Super low stand over. Super stiff, no flex.
> We run real high air pressure in the rear shock, so it rides real quick and agile like a hardtail. The 4" travel is there for when you really need it. The Fox 36 is set to 4" to match the rear. For more trail type stuff you can run less shock pressure and raise the travel up a bit in the front.
> 
> This is the bike for slope-style contests at Whistler.


that would have to be the first bike of yours im i've actually jealous of, dam it's pretty. i'd love to spend a day ripping 4x tracks on that baby.oh well, good stuff and you ride that hard mate...


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

Mr 9point5 said:


>


talk about raked out.....

that HA is like 45 deg..


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

Yup


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Here she is...

She will be mine!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

How is that MC 4x bike treating you? What does it have like 4" in back?
1. Dream bike #1 an OMEGA 7 if ever put into production
2. #2 would be the new FOES DH frame.


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

DH: Orange 223.

FR: Kona Stinky

FR HT: Specialized P3, Norco Sasquatch.

*sigh*...if only I had money.  

-PB


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> I'm pretty happy with the two on top of my car.
> Plus now I'm all ready for Halloween with their colors.


if those are 26'' tuff wheels u are the man, do u put em in the freezer when they bend


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

BJ- said:


> and the Gracia's have 10" of rear wheel travel...


Gracias have 220mm of travel, which is about 8.66", and yes I'll be getting one. Also, there are no prices on the Gracias yet because there still in prototype/testing form.


----------



## Saved1 (Sep 20, 2004)

jazzy jibber said:


> if those are 26'' tuff wheels u are the man, do u put em in the freezer when they bend


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> I'm pretty happy with the two on top of my car.
> Plus now I'm all ready for Halloween with their colors.


Haha, what kind of wheelset is that? That's so sweet. Talk about 1980s aero/bmx style.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I ride my dream bike:


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

bpatterson6 said:


> Here she is...
> 
> She will be mine!


 copycat


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Just because....


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

TWISTED said:


> I'm pretty happy with the two on top of my car.
> Plus now I'm all ready for Halloween with their colors.


Sweet rims. What is that green bike?

Oh, and I forgot one of my dream bikes in my previous post...I would absolutely LOVE to have a GF X-Caliber. 

-PB


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

flatulentfox said:


> talk about raked out.....
> 
> that HA is like 45 deg..


i would most def take it 
atleast you can huck the hucks of the gods with it


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

downright sexy


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

edray said:


> downright sexy


i agree.. i was so close of getting a deal with a 2003


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

The orange Mountain Cycle slope-style prototype has a little under 4" rear travel. This is the first one and is a bit over-built. The production version will be much lighter, but still strong and stiff.
We're working on them, they're coming.

The green Tonic Fab "Fall Guy" has 24" Skyway Tuff Wheels. Yes they still make them. Mine came with sealed bearings, we custom machined some pieces to convert the front to 20mm thru-axle. The rear is 110 mm BMX spacing. The Fall Guy has 14mm drop-outs, but I'm using adapters to run the 3/8" axles.

Skyway is working on disc brake versions.

Click below for more info on both bikes.

Tim Parker
Mountain Cycle


----------



## Prarie Freerider (Jul 11, 2005)

RMX Canuck with 888rc2x

and

Switch Stealth with 66rc2x


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

zahgurim said:


> I ride my dream bike:


jeez man is that the fork you got with the bike or is there a stock fork?.....or none


----------



## Mr 9point5 (Aug 15, 2005)

hilikus said:


> jeez man is that the fork you got with the bike or is there a stock fork?.....or none


i built it. nothings stock


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

OOOO nice bikes. I like the mag rims also. My dream frame.........


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

hilikus said:


> jeez man is that the fork you got with the bike or is there a stock fork?.....or none


I pieced her together at my shop. I ordered the fork with the frame, but it is not a usual offering from Sinister. They offer the rear Avy as an option on the frame, and can get the forks as well. 
If you're interested, contact them, and they can hook you up nicely.

This bike is by far the most amazing DH rig I've ever been on! Having the matched Ti suspension sets it off nicely. It's mindblowingly awesome on the steep and rocky terrain over here.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Wasn't that Z rims you could do that with? They were only available in a spoked version when I had them.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

this with a dorado or some other inverted fork...








or...


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

that green mountain cycle is pure sickness...


----------



## leddder (Oct 24, 2004)

that shock is rediculous, how much travel does it have?


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

I like my bike, But I would be so down for a sunday, Or a demo 8


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

scabrider said:


> that green mountain cycle is pure sickness...


That green bike is a Tonic Fab "Fall Guy", not a Mountain Cycle.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm gonna sell this: 









To get this:


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

Ah cool now this thread is just turning into a giant thread of spam.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

DesertYota said:


> Ah cool now this thread is just turning into a giant thread of spam.


sorry, didnt mean to offend you...I edited out the 10 words that made my post "spam".


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

Oh you didn't offend me. I just thought it was funny how a post about dream bikes turned into a post about buy my bike and it wasn't just you. Also just to let you know before any mods get onto you (even though they don't hardly patrol this forum) you're not allowed to spam unless you have a mtbr classifieds add. Just throw a link about it in your sig they won't say anything about it then.


----------



## Prarie Freerider (Jul 11, 2005)

kadeater said:


> buy mine and all your wildest dreams will come true.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7192089291&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


It's almost. this is a Stealth.
http://www.bikes.com/bikes/special_edition/stealth.aspx

here it is explaned.
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/news/?op=articleview&id=2855


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

*Dream Bikes?*

Dang!
This Bike is friggin sweet!

Shocks...








Pegs...








Lucky!!!








This thing rides "incredible" and is "awesome" for hitting sweet jumps.









Believe it, or not, this is the bike I usually ride to the pizza place for lunch break at Mountain Cycle.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

jazzy jibber said:


> if those are 26'' tuff wheels u are the man, do u put em in the freezer when they bend


No you just go to the hospital when they flex and you break your collarbone !

The true 80's sickness would be a 26" Skyway TA with original tubing !
Oh snap I got like 40 tube sets I might just do that !


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> No you just go to the hospital when they flex and you break your collarbone !
> 
> The true 80's sickness would be a 26" Skyway TA with original tubing !
> Oh snap I got like 40 tube sets I might just do that !


I've been talking with Rick from Skyway. He's gonna make up some custom 24" "graphite" sealed bearing, cassette, disc brake ready Tuffs for me to try out. They should be stiffer and lighter. I'll keep everyone posted as to how they work out.
I think the regular 24"s, like I have would be perfect for a hardcore 24" dirt jump guy who breaks a lot of wheels.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> I've been talking with Rick from Skyway. He's gonna make up some custom 24" "graphite" sealed bearing, cassette, disc brake ready Tuffs for me to try out. They should be stiffer and lighter. I'll keep everyone posted as to how they work out.
> I think the regular 24"s, like I have would be perfect for a hardcore 24" dirt jump guy who breaks a lot of wheels.


yes, keep us posted!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

this getsa sticky........it is Halloween season.....booooooooo


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

My dream bike would also have an integrated plasma screen tv, clean my room, make me dinner, iron my shirts, and do my homework for me. And it would also be able to transform into a Ferrari F430.

Twisted, do you have any idea when the new mountain cycle is going to drop? Price range?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> My dream bike would also have an integrated plasma screen tv, clean my room, make me dinner, iron my shirts, and do my homework for me. And it would also be able to transform into a Ferrari F430.
> 
> Twisted, do you have any idea when the new mountain cycle is going to drop? Price range?


oh and a hot looking female that is real rich, devoted to you, owns a liquor store, and likes to stay on her knees from time to time


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> oh and a hot looking female that is real rich, devoted to you, owns a liquor store, and likes to stay on her knees from time to time


Arrrr, that be dirty mate...

(But oh so true! hahaha)


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

why would you ride a bike unless it was your dream bike?
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v626/Jimmy-pop/05LeToy-brandnew.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v626/Jimmy-pop/RL-V10-small.jpg


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the new foes mono 2:1
giant DH team
Sinister R9
Demo's
303.... few others too


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

konabiker said:


> My dream bike would also have an integrated plasma screen tv, clean my room, make me dinner, iron my shirts, and do my homework for me. And it would also be able to transform into a Ferrari F430.
> 
> Twisted, do you have any idea when the new mountain cycle is going to drop? Price range?


Thanks for the interest konabiker.
We've got orders for them and I think the first batch might be sold out. If you're interested in getting one contact Mountain Cycle Monday morning or a.s.a.f.p.
Tim
MC


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> Thanks for the interest konabiker.
> We've got orders for them and I think the first batch might be sold out. If you're interested in getting one contact Mountain Cycle Monday morning or a.s.a.f.p.
> Tim
> MC


Sweet, I'll call them up on monday. As much as I really like to think I could, I don't think I'll be able to get one at the moment. Looking more like next summer. I'm looking for something along these lines and the MC seems like just what I want.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Sweet, I'll call them up on monday. As much as I really like to think I could, I don't think I'll be able to get one at the moment. Looking more like next summer. I'm looking for something along these lines and the MC seems like just what I want.


Cool! 
Cedar Kyes, our sales guy and Oregon state elite DH champ will hook you up with price and more info. Or, hit ext. 26 and b.s. with me.
Tim


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


>


Hey hucker- I'm concerned about a few tools I see laying on the ground... mainly the hammer, the adjustable wrench, and the block of wood... that bike has 26 inch wheels- not 20 inch wheels...


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> I'm pretty happy with the two on top of my car.
> Plus now I'm all ready for Halloween with their colors.


Nice Seat Tim


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> Hey hucker- I'm concerned about a few tools I see laying on the ground... mainly the hammer, the adjustable wrench, and the block of wood... that bike has 26 inch wheels- not 20 inch wheels...


typical WCH backwoods, trailer park trash mechanic......no allens wrenches, no wrenches....where is your bigger hammer mike...oh and your pick ax??


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

M1_joel said:


> why would you ride a bike unless it was your dream bike?
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v626/Jimmy-pop/05LeToy-brandnew.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v626/Jimmy-pop/RL-V10-small.jpg


I only speak for myself, but I can't afford my dream bike, not by a long shot.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Lickqid said:


> I only speak for myself, but I can't afford my dream bike, not by a long shot.


Sure you can.
It's all about priorities. Just put a little money aside everytime you get a chance and try not to blow money on other things. I survive on PB&J and top ramen so I can have nice bikes.
I drive a $600 car with five bike racks on the roof.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Back on topic:

Intense M3. My spec would be different though. Gotta rock a 888RC2X in white and a white M3 frame...full SRAM Build (Minus Rock Shox). Mmm...yeah


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

Dude...don't get rid of that thing. It's worth millions. No really though, that bike is sweet.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> Intense M3. My spec would be different though. Gotta rock a 888RC2X in white and a white M3 frame...full SRAM Build (Minus Rock Shox). Mmm...yeah


 Mmmm.....white M3.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Mmmm.....white M3.....


And a white dog....


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Mmmm.....white M3.....


If you wanna be nice to me, build it with:
A White 888RC2X
Full Sram Build (X.0, Juicy 7's, Hozfeller, SRAM Rear Cog)
Mavic Deemax (But not the yellow color)
E13 SRS
Easton EA50 Bars
Kenda Nevegal Tires


----------



## alloutprodux (Dec 12, 2004)

my homey ray's bout to hook me up....
dreamydreamdreammmmmr........


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

alloutprodux said:


> my homey ray's bout to hook me up....
> dreamydreamdreammmmmr........


bring bring nurga!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Lickqid said:


> If you could have any bike, what would it be and why? Pics would be cool too, sorry if this has been posted before, the server wouldn't let me search.


i just built it up friday. my dream bike, that is. it flies.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> i just built it up friday. my dream bike, that is. it flies.


 Oh man!!! That is beautiful!!!!   That is one of the most beautiful bikes I've ever seen I think. Please post some action pics and a ride report up soon.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Oh man!!! That is beautiful!!!!   That is one of the most beautiful bikes I've ever seen I think. Please post some action pics and a ride report up soon.


word, tony. seeing your whiteassed m3 tipped the scales for me. was going to get a british green but the pearl white is just pure jizz.


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

Is that a 4X bike?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> word, tony. seeing your whiteassed m3 tipped the scales for me. was going to get a british green but the pearl white is just pure jizz.


 Agreed. It is WAY hot.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey, DeeBo, sweet bike. "that's my bike punk"


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> Hey, DeeBo, sweet bike. "that's my bike punk"


thanks man. i wuz trippin', man. you know i wouldn't trip. you gon' make me ask fo mah bike back.


----------



## thefly (May 19, 2005)

*why dream when you can ride*

I wanted a fly the year it came out and I got one about a year ago. Now running some 66rc.


----------



## alloutprodux (Dec 12, 2004)

deebo took my bike n gave it back....
all pimped.......


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> Dang!
> This Bike is friggin sweet!
> 
> Shocks...
> ...


someone got 20,000 for one of those on ebay!! thats enough for your real dream bike and alot of pizza


----------

